
Shakespeare's Badass Quarto - drjohnson
http://chronicle.com/article/Shakespeare-s-Badass-Quarto/235158
======
iamthebest
Actually, of the the examples mentioned in the article, I preferred the text
the Bad Quarto over the Folio.

For instance the reversal of roles between the sentinels in the opening scene
appeals to me. Somehow it evokes memories of myriad times I was tasked with
some nonsensical assignment that was hard to take seriously. I can imagine
being the sentinel on duty, perhaps sitting down and reading a book rather
than being on the lookout.

